# back yard drainage



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

i have some low spots in my back yard that just didnt get graded right when they built the house, and along my fence were my dog has worn down all the grass and dirt. i have a drane that runs from the back yard to the street, but need some suggestions on leveling the low spots. can i just use fill sand and work on the grade a little. if i put sand down, will the grass grow back over it, or should i put down sand with sod over it. also, im thinking of installing a french type drain along the fence and connect into my current drain line. does this sound like it might help or if anyone can give me some other suggestions that would be great. Thanks, MIKE


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

If you fill in with sand the grass will grow over it. I have worked on baseball fields for years and that is how I fill in low spots. I had a hole that was about 4 foot circle and 18 inches deep. I filled it with sand in the winter and that summer you could not find where the hole had been. If the low spot is real low you could put sand, then some top soil, and then sod. But unless you are worried about appearance over the winter, I would just sand it. The sand will settle and you will probably have to add more in a month or two. I have laid sod like that and it sunk and then you have to add more sand and then wasted your sod. 

Just my .02


----------

